# Red Alarm! Comic: Lookn' for Cameos :3



## MrParaduo (May 16, 2011)

Yosh! I'm working on a web comic that's a spoof on the Red Alert series, save with the awesomeness that are furries! However, I was hoping to cast some people and their fursonas to better both quality, as well as make this more of a fun community project of sorts.

If you're interested, just tell me which of your personal characters you wanna star, as well as which faction they'll work for, and what unit/key character they'll be...uhr, wait, here's a format for better explanation:

Name:
Species: (Human is also an acceptable choice)
Faction: (Allied Forces, Soviet Union, or Empire of the Rising Sun)
Job: (Field or Desk)

If you chose Field...
Choice of Unit: (You can choose a vehicle if you want, as technically your character can be the driver.)

If you chose Desk...
Choice of Command: (Are you a Commander? Or a key political figure in your chosen faction?)

For further details or questions, please send me a note. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Orion_Stargazer (May 29, 2011)

Ooh!  I'd like to!  My character's a sniper anyway.

Name: Orion
Species: Fox
Faction: Allied Forces is preferre, but any is fine
Job: Field
Choice of Unit: sniper :3


----------



## MrParaduo (Jun 3, 2011)

Done deal!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 3, 2011)

Put me in.
Name: Sarc
Species:Rabbit/Bunny
Faction:Allied or USSR
job:Field
Choice of unit: Anything cool goes, but preferrably sniper or Commando unit.


----------



## MrParaduo (Jun 3, 2011)

Done deal! I can put you and Orion in the same unit!


----------



## Panthura (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll give it a go:

Name: Panthura
Species: Black Panther
Faction: Allies
Job: Field
Unit: Fighter Pilot.

Thanks!


----------



## MrParaduo (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice to see lots of Allies. Alright, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds interesting...

Name: Fenrari Whiteward
Species: Wolf
Faction: Soviet Union
Job: Desk - Tactician


----------



## FallenGlory (Jun 3, 2011)

Name: Shawn Carrol
Species: Arctic Fox
Faction: Soviet union
Job: Field
Unit: Demolitions Expert

shawn reference here: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2222549/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 4, 2011)

Any idea when we can expect the first episode?


----------



## MrParaduo (Jun 4, 2011)

Well, I've got the rough drafts ready. If you wanna look at them, just tell me and I'll post them up. Note that they'll still be works in progress, but I'll take any suggestions and/or advice you have after looking them over.


----------



## Panthura (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes please! I'd love to see the roughs. Do you want me to PM you or what?


----------



## MrParaduo (Jun 4, 2011)

Np, here's page 1: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5870988/

And page 2: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5871000/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 5, 2011)

will it be black and white or colored?


----------



## MrParaduo (Jun 5, 2011)

Colored.


----------



## Panthura (Jun 5, 2011)

The second one looks good, but for some reason, FA says the first is NSFW.


----------



## Orion_Stargazer (Jun 5, 2011)

Not sure I understand it yet, but hey, that's probably because it's just two pages.  I see how the first can be considered nsfw, but it doesn't show anything.


----------



## MrParaduo (Jun 6, 2011)

Actually, I have several pages almost done, but I don't want to spoil everything by showing it all at once. :3


----------



## Panthura (Jun 6, 2011)

Fair enough, though anticipation is killing me... _very_ slowly.


----------



## AlphaDark (Jun 12, 2011)

If you're still taking characters I'll throw mine in
Name: Marcus 
Species: Snow Leopard
Faction: Soviet union
Job: Field
Unit: Black Ops,  close combat/knife expert


----------



## Raphael (Jun 12, 2011)

OMG DUDE!

My character would be perfect for this, he collects Soviet memorabilia. If you're still interested in taking requests, my fursona is in my sig. 

Name: Raphael
Species: Fox
Faction: Soviet Union
Job: Commissar (Field)
Unit: Rear Guard, Kills Retreating People  (NOT ONE STEP BACK, COMRADES!)

Thanks for consideration.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 12, 2011)

This whole thing sounds a bit lazy. You're using an existing franchise, rather than being creative and coming up with your own setting, and you don't even seem to be making your own characters either, just using other peoples. These don't count as cameos, because a cameo is a brief appearance in an ongoing series, while these seem to be other peoples characters used a lot. Plus, if you've only just started, then they are certainly not cameos, but the main characters.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 12, 2011)

Smelge said:


> This whole thing sounds a bit lazy. You're using an existing franchise, rather than being creative and coming up with your own setting, and you don't even seem to be making your own characters either, just using other peoples. These don't count as cameos, because a cameo is a brief appearance in an ongoing series, while these seem to be other peoples characters used a lot. Plus, if you've only just started, then they are certainly not cameos, but the main characters.


 
Ehh, well I guess that's true, it's more of a collection of other fursonas submerged in a dimension of existence, eh? Whatever, it's still art man, the guy's free to do what he wants and I support it! They definitely aren't cameos, though.


----------



## MrParaduo (Jun 23, 2011)

True, but this is more or less just for fun and laughs. Not like I'm going to make money off of it. Besides, it gives me something to do with the massive amount of spare time I have this summer.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 23, 2011)

MrParaduo said:


> True, but this is more or less just for fun and laughs. Not like I'm going to make money off of it. Besides, it gives me something to do with the massive amount of spare time I have this summer.


 
This is a crazy idea and all, but if you have lots of time that you simply must spend drawing comics, then at least come up with your own story and setting. It'll be something that is all your own, instead of the bastard-child of a thousand people. If you're stuck for stories, there's plenty of people with stories that want artists.


----------



## MrParaduo (Jul 14, 2011)

Screw it! If its fun and not forcing anything on anyone, I say do itz! So thahr! >:3


----------



## ironpaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Name: Michael ( Can make his name Mikhail, for your story =3)
Species: Fox/Tiger Hybreed ( I'll allow you to change his fur color if neon green is a bit too much.)
Faction: Soviet 
Job: Psychic Agent (Field)

Ref: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5200115


----------

